# One more off the list!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey just a short little report. Went out to Willard with Fatbass last week. Had a great time!! Only had about 2.5 hours and nothing happened till the last half hour of light. All I can say is Wiper boils ROCK!! Got a real heafty one that took a top water and gave me all I could handle on six pound test and a medium weight crucial! Here are some pics! It tasted really good fried with Panko bread crumbs.








































This little guy was in the stomach.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shirt.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Another one hooked on wipers.
Nice catch.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just wish willard was a little closer. I have seen striper boils a lot but these are even more fun and challenging.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

love the franks hot sauce 8) nice fish BTW


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tanks! Good job on the new species.


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice! I've heard those wipers are a LOT of fun to catch. Wish I was closer to that reservoir.


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Nor-tah, thanks for the pic's.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

NIIIICE!!!!!!! Man that is a awesome fish. I still have yet to catch one of those wipers. From what I hear it feels like a freight train hen it hits. Good to hear that thats one species you can cross off the list!!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats on a nice catch!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work there buddy, hope you didn't muddy up fatbass's trans am floor mats to bad. He get's pissed if you leave them all muddy.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice fish dude! Looks like it was tasty!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome! Hey fatbass did he drink all your beer?  You know the old saying.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So the ole saying about taking one Mormon fishing's true! :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:mrgreen: :lol:


----------

